# Wii #0969 - Tales Of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World (USA)



## B-Blue (Nov 13, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1585^^


----------



## psychoant (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice! I can't wait to try multi!


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 13, 2008)

Wait waa?  That was fast, i havent even tried COD yet


----------



## GilBoy (Nov 13, 2008)

Is multi 3 ?


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 13, 2008)

Good release. May have to tear myself from COD5.


----------



## shonosuke (Nov 13, 2008)

Im going to try to undub it


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 13, 2008)

Does it work on PAL? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



w00t, it's out. Gotta hurry finish the first one now so I can play this.


----------



## Warren_303 (Nov 13, 2008)

What is this some kinda RGP?


----------



## Oreoz (Nov 13, 2008)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> What is this some kinda RGP?


Yes


----------



## Warren_303 (Nov 13, 2008)

Oreoz said:
			
		

> Warren_303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Nov 13, 2008)

Apparently one of the worst titles in the series...blah. And yet, Bamco still brings this over any of the 2D PS2 Tales, or Innocence.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Nov 13, 2008)

IT'S HERE, FINALLY!!

Does anybody know if it works on PAL cuz I can't wait to play it!


----------



## Oreoz (Nov 13, 2008)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> Oreoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boobooman (Nov 13, 2008)

the jpn ver worked fine on my pal wii so cant see why this wont, but theres always gecko-os


----------



## Youkai (Nov 13, 2008)

Oreoz said:
			
		

> Warren_303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oli181 (Nov 13, 2008)

So does this work on the backup loader?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Nov 13, 2008)

ramzabeoulve said:
			
		

> Apparently one of the worst titles in the series...blah. And yet, Bamco still brings this over any of the 2D PS2 Tales, or Innocence.


Yeah, seriously. Tales of Destiny Remake for example is so damn awesome, and yet they refuse to even think about releasing it in English. So annoying.

Still, this doesn't seem too bad, even if it's not as good as most other games from the series, and it's only $40 (already odered my copy) so can't really go wrong I guess.


----------



## lost101 (Nov 13, 2008)

Spoiler










IGN Review


----------



## Tha-Rik (Nov 13, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> Im going to try to undub it



Cool, can you upload the japanese Sound Files?


----------



## shonosuke (Nov 13, 2008)

Tha-Rik said:
			
		

> shonosuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont think replacing the US voice files with the japanese ones is enough to make it work


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

f*ck yeah!
It's out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But not in my torrent sites!


----------



## enarky (Nov 13, 2008)

lost101 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, translation really seems to be a mess. I found the Gamecube version was already pretty lacking in the story departement, now if translation quality lacks, too, this is going to be an absolutely horrible game.


----------



## thchang (Nov 13, 2008)

nice 
finally english version


----------



## adzix (Nov 13, 2008)

honestly, FUCK the ign review.
read the comment sections there, that guy has no clue what he is even talking about.
gametrailers.com for example rated it 7.9
http://www.gametrailers.com/gamereview.php?id=5642

quote:
"The script is exceptionally well-written--especially during many of the optional skit sequences. There’s excellent chemistry between the characters, and numerous times their conversations are genuine enough to provide some laughs."

so now what? just play it, make up your own mind.
a review is nothing but a single person's opinion. get over it.


----------



## NextStep (Nov 13, 2008)

adzix said:
			
		

> honestly, FUCK the ign review.
> read the comment sections there, that guy has no clue what he is even talking about.
> gametrailers.com for example rated it 7.9
> http://www.gametrailers.com/gamereview.php?id=5642
> ...



agreed. you should always try out a game for yourself. if it looks interesting, go for it.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 13, 2008)

Tell me, Voice Overs the same quality as the original or no?


----------



## masdeeper (Nov 13, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Tell me, Voice Overs the same quality as the original or no?


quote from ign review :The original Japanese voice track probably would have been easier to listen to, as the English translation hardly makes sense, anyway.
if there is subtitle someone i wish someone makes a custom disc with the JAP voice inside the USA release


----------



## shonosuke (Nov 13, 2008)

The ISO is nowhere to be found yet. Not even on usenet


----------



## Nekoblade (Nov 13, 2008)

lost101 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That review there? Complaining that it's a linear game that we've all played 100 times? 

Yeah that there, is bullshit. They gave Gears of War 2 a 9.5

I'm almost certain that we've played misogynistic shootan game a few thousand times before.
/rant

Anyway, I'm gonna give this a try, I enjoyed the Gamecube one.


----------



## Knolli (Nov 13, 2008)

little question for the experts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is it possible to get the japanese intro and/or audio language into the us-version?


----------



## koxur (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a great game in my opinion, of all the "Tales of" that I played through this is the worst one. The first ToS is much better but thats just my opinion


----------



## keano16 (Nov 13, 2008)

I got it working on PAL. I had to use Gecko, tried just using the wiikey, got the title screen, but was then followed by a black screen.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Nov 13, 2008)

works on backuplauncher 0.3b


----------



## callmebob (Nov 13, 2008)

koxur said:
			
		

> Not a great game in my opinion, of all the "Tales of" that I *played* through this is the worst one.




LOL. Yeah, right. Totally with you on this one.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll check it out one day, I hope I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want to feel the magic of the Tales of.... series too, maybe this game can.


----------



## Knolli (Nov 13, 2008)

Knolli said:
			
		

> little question for the experts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone? =(


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2008)

Knolli said:
			
		

> Knolli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give it some time, it hasn't been a day and you're already whining.


----------



## Knolli (Nov 13, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Knolli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry =/
i just thought there might be already a way of doing these sort of things


----------



## Kusan (Nov 13, 2008)

As I said in another thread regarding ToS2, reviews from IGN and/or GameSpot are total crap. There are counted reviews that are actually impartial and well written, most of them are written at the same time they're receiving money or something, i don't know.

Play it by yourself and review it yourself.

Downloading already!


----------



## shonosuke (Nov 13, 2008)

Knolli said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right now Im going to try replacing the US voice files with the Japanese witth Trucha signer but I doubt it will be that easy


----------



## Knolli (Nov 13, 2008)

shonosuke said:
			
		

> Knolli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it would be great enough if you could replace the opening =)


----------



## RGadelha (Nov 14, 2008)

Does it comes with an Wii update? I'm running away from the last one, the one that blocked Trucha, I think it's v3.2.

Edit: No, no v3.2 update, at least not for me.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe this game is out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I thought it wouldn't be for another month but I guess I haven't been checking the release date. I still haven't finished the first one yet because my lil bro corrupted my GC memory card > .


----------



## A Divine Unicorn (Nov 14, 2008)

where the heck is Quantum of Solace?! i've seen it on store shelves for over a week now. i have half the mind to buy it and rip it myself and call it the scene release..

i played this Tales today. didn't like symphonia 1 and this one started even slower. i swear the main character is worse than this socially retarded kid i knew all through school (kindergarten to college). total lack in communication skills.

an almost unbelievable character for the type of game he's set in and the challenges he has to face.


----------



## B4N5H33 (Nov 14, 2008)

so i assume that patching to PAL will not work...and via freeloader it will work only in black/white without an RGB cable 
*sigh* so i will have to wait for the PAL version


----------



## mphil145 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I didn't listen to reviews and I played the game myself, being a big fan of the fist symphonia I have to say this one is a big let down. Everything about it seems to be worse than the first symphonia including graphics, music, battle system is sluggish, load times are longer in and after battles (there not bad but still worse than symphonia) and etc. I don't know Im only about 3 hours in and already im debating if I even want to try to continue on any further


----------



## Oreoz (Nov 14, 2008)

mphil145 said:
			
		

> Well I didn't listen to reviews and I played the game myself, being a big fan of the fist symphonia I have to say this one is a big let down. Everything about it seems to be worse than the first symphonia including graphics, music, battle system is sluggish, load times are longer in and after battles (there not bad but still worse than symphonia) and etc. I don't know Im only about 3 hours in and already im debating if I even want to try to continue on any further


i didn't play the first one and so far i'm enjoying the game just got to chapter 3


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 14, 2008)

no wai
gonna buy the actual game, it's fucking TALES title


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried forcing PAL50 or PAL60 on this with any of the backup launchers?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 14, 2008)

B4N5H33 said:
			
		

> so i assume that patching to PAL will not work...and via freeloader it will work only in black/white without an RGB cable
> *sigh* so i will have to wait for the PAL version


Game doesn't work on PAL, you need FreeLoader / GeckoOS to play it on PAL


... or - and even better, use TruchaSigner and VideoModeChanger to patch it to PAL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(no red screen and no booting tool needed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Knolli (Nov 14, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> no wai
> gonna buy the actual game, it's fucking TALES title



i would buy it too, 'cause i loved the one for gamecube, but we europeans are fucked as ever when it comes down to release games


----------



## beefkeek (Nov 14, 2008)

Used Trucha signer and patched the main.dol files to Pal60 Also had to use brickblocker, but dang it worked >

Loving it so far. The new characters aren't as annoying as I thought they were going to be. And it's been able to hold my attention so far. Then again I was a huge fanboy of the first game. And I haven't played a tales game since Abyss. (which I didn't like) But Yea, I finally have another WII game to keep me busy.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anybodyknw if there is a crack to make it work on PAL cuz i'm screwed.
When i put ToS: Dotnw in my 3.2E wii with 1.9s WiikeyV1 it says that i need to updat software but its an USA game so i can't update

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 15, 2008)

Brickblock it and run it through Gecko.

It's working for me on 3.2E, but of course it's in red (using an RGB cable). Is there anything I can do to change that?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

The characters have the worst personalities.


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 15, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Brickblock it and run it through Gecko.
> 
> It's working for me on 3.2E, but of course it's in red (using an RGB cable). Is there anything I can do to change that?


I used to have the same issue untill i bought an S-video cable wich is only compatibe with NTSC and have the same quality as 

RGB for PAL, and now only i have to do is switching cables, and it WORKS!!!


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried the the cable that originally came with the Wii and it works, no more red! Thanks for the tip kenshiro84


----------



## Kusan (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, so I finally got to play this game. Impressions and a hateful note xD:

Despite IGN's pathetic, and incomplete review (I'd cut the reviewer's balls for being such an idiot, really) the game reaches awesomeness, the first minutes of the game are tiring, yes, and it seems like these minutes were the only played by this stupid reviewer who I bet was thinkin "oh..RPGs...it has a lot of dialogue (IT'S A RPG FOR HELL'S SAKE!!)...I will put it a 6 because I had to read a lot and there are no huge machine guns and well-built men =( ". But as soon as the story really begins to develop, everything changes. Don't fool yourselves by the first battles, they will be slow as a turtle with leg pain but as soon as the game REALLY begins (I won't spoil you) they become as beatiful as they were on the original ToS, fast-paced and great animations for Artes and attacks and everything.

The stupid reviewer says the music is awful, I found it actually cool and sticky and it's fun to make monsters join you, which adds a lot to the gameplay section. The plot is keeping me interested as to why the hell is Lloyd acting so freaking weird (don't spoil if you already played the jap version), and I'm waiting to see my beloved ToS' characters Sheena, Presea, Collete, Raine...even though I readed you can't change their equipment, only their skills.

If you liked ToS, this game is great for you. Newcomers: try it, dont let yourselves down for first impressions (not even by the pathetic main character at the beginning, trust me...he changes A LOT), it is, doubtless the first good RPG for the Wii. I found it awesome

The story is loaded with unexpected twists just as the original ToS, the voice acting is quite well done except for main char's seldomly gayish speaking, but when he changes...even his gayish speaking gets lost (got nothing against gay people, but this guy is supposed to be brave and "i'll beat the crap out of you" kind of person...HE'S A RPG HERO! XD), he keeps the weird voice, but he stops acting so retarded.

So, after playing by 4 hours, I give this game a 9/10. Graphics could have been improved, but it looks decent. I'm a core RPG gamer and I liked this one a lot. Even though I'll admit i'm a ToS fan. Maybe the game doesn't reach ToS' awesomeness, but...damn, it's like reaching Ocarina of Time's greatness. But this game is plain fun and interesting.

That's all.


----------



## Knolli (Nov 16, 2008)

okay...i just replaced the op.thp (opening from the japanese version) with the one in the us-version via trucha signer...replaced the file, signed the partitions and burned the disc...but it doesn't boot via geckos, saying "launching game" and screen is freezing..what did i wrong? =/

i thought trucha signed disc still are working with gecko os..

i really want this japanese intro =(


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 16, 2008)

I tried using VideoModeChanger and Trucha Signer, but whatever PAL I patch it to, it always causes an "corrupted system files" error.
I managed to burn one copy successfully but it's black and white and color fixed GeckoOS doesn't work either.

Can anyone please give me instructions on how to make this stupid thing work?
Playing it in black and white is a real pain in the rrrgh, since it's awfully hard to tell your own monsters from the enemies and to use the elemental grid...


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 16, 2008)

Use the original video cable that came in the Wii package, not an RGB-cable. Works for me.


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 16, 2008)

I _am_ using the original video cable, always have, always will. So that most certainly doesn't work.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 16, 2008)

Strange, that works for me. Is your Wii set to 60Hz?


----------



## kenshiro84 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> I _am_ using the original video cable, always have, always will. So that most certainly doesn't work.


Make sure your TV is compatible with NTSC60 mode!!

If it's not try to patch it with video mode changer.

EDIT: and also try to force boot it in PAL60 via gecko os!


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 16, 2008)

My Wii is set to 60 Hz,
my TV is absolutely not compatible to NTSC (if it were I probably wouldn't have this problem) it is able to display in PAL 60 Hz mode though, if you mean that,
VMC only produces system file errors (as I already said I tried patching it with every PAL configuration),
and forcing PAL50 or PAL60 with Gecko only produces a green screen.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 17, 2008)

I got Firmware 3.3E, wiikey  PAL console. I get black screen when i boot the game.(unchanged iso)


TruchaSigner and VideoModeChanger

How do i use this sorry but can you specify it more clearly the steps i got to do, since i can't seem to figure it out.

1.I used bricblocker 1.3 to patch the iso.
2.I tried opening the iso with trucha, but failed to, it give me the message: Error decrypting data
When i enter my key.bin correctly to the regfile, and try it again it gives me,  Could not open file error.

EDIT:
I managed to open it, don't ask me how i just kept trying the same.
the guide says i need: IOS21-64-v514.wad
RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v193.wad

The only 2 files I have are Boot2-64-v2.wad and IOS9-64-v516.wad. So where is this RVL-wiissystemmenu file?

Also i don't have an SD so i can't perform the twilight hack so that's ruled out i guess.


----------



## B4N5H33 (Nov 17, 2008)

why so much effort? PAL version will be out soon - probably?

€dit: alright - i thought there was already a PAL-release date for this awesome game, but gamefaqs still says "TBA"
€dit2: play.com says releasedate is 28.11.08...


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 17, 2008)

@Chrisssj2:
First of all: If you want files, google them up.
And for installing .wad-files the twilight hack is absolutely neccessary. There's no other way.
Could you please post a link to the guide so I can have a look at it as well?

@B4N5H33:
Just because play.com says it's out on 28.11., that doesn't mean they're right.
Besides, some people put so much effort in it because they're of an impatient nature, just like me. (I've got a short fuse, too, so better don't mess with me^^)
Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 17, 2008)

I think you don't understand sorakun this method is without twilight hack, modding the gameregion via trucha and changing video mode to pal i believe. The files i am talking about are part of the game-iso, and im not requesting them. Read the guide it'll become clear.


This is the guide:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76657&st=165


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, I see... My mistake, sorry.
Now I think I know what I did wrong with my ISO. Though I'll have to test my theory first.

I'd suggest using BrickBlocker *after* trucha signer.
I checked the orignal iso and Partition (RELSAB)\ROOT\_sys contained both IOS36-64-v1042.wad.out.wad and RVL-WiiSystemmenu-v257.wad.out.wad plus former versions of the IOS. I hope it doesn't matter that they end in .wad.out.wad instead of .wad.
The WiiSystemmenu file is the last file in the folder, so you should be able to find it.
I don't know what BrickBlocker does to the ISO, but it's possible that it has altered the files.

Hope that helps. Just a theory though...

EDIT: Didn't work... I'm still getting those stupid "corrupted system files"-errors after setting up Trucha Signer like the guide described... Again, I believe it's caused by the VMC.


----------



## nightkin (Nov 17, 2008)

I assume that the "Corrupted System Files Error" appears because you're running a trucha signed disc and you already installed the update that corrects the signing bug.


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 17, 2008)

Okaaay, that hurts.
Does that mean I'm ultimately screwed?
I mourn all the wasted DVDs...

On a side note: I just found out that the Brickblocker does delete the files you need for setting up Trucha Signer.


----------



## nicobellec (Nov 17, 2008)

Started this one up last night and got hooked for about 2 hours! Its the first one id played in the series but id always been tempted but never been able to afford the game and then just forgotton!


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks sorakun, now i just need to download the torrent again.. Deleted it.

Will this trucha+videomode changer work for ninja clash 2 that was released a few weeks ago?


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 17, 2008)

How should I know?
Ask in the appropriate thread...

Looks like I *am* supremely screwed. Oh, cruel world...
Any way to downdate my Wii without obliterating all data on it?

EDIT: HOLD IT! You are just as screwed as I am, Chrisssj2. With the 3.3E firmware, Trucha Signer and VMC won't work with *any* game at all.
I know it's mean, but somehow I feel better now. (Dammit, been reading to much 8-bit Theater. Schadenfreude is getting a hold of me...)


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 17, 2008)

How so? did you read the post of this guy a few pages ago? He said he made it work...


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 17, 2008)

Accuracy ftw.
I'm sure whatever guy on whatever page did make it work, but not with the 3.3E Firmware. I didn't read "3.3E" anywhere before your initial post.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 17, 2008)

Where did you aquire this knowledge that it won't work?


----------



## Sorakun (Nov 17, 2008)

From post #71 and general talk in forums.


----------



## Ryjuu (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if it will work with Wii Freeloader.

I still has the Wii Firmware where Wii Freeloader works on my Wii


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2008)

Works fine for me, all I had to do is Brickblock and run it through Gamma.

Disappointing game though, I love & still love the original but this one is just lacking anything new.

Also the loading times are pretty bad but that might just be because its on the backup loader.


----------



## GamShrk (Nov 17, 2008)

where do i click to download it?


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 17, 2008)

GamShrk said:
			
		

> where do i click to download it?



Here
and
here


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hadrian, 
You say
Brickblock and run it through Gamma.

Is this on pal console?

What's gamma?

So you didn't need geckos,twilighthack,trucha/videomode changer or anything else?


----------



## sheikah (Nov 18, 2008)

koxur said:
			
		

> Not a great game in my opinion, of all the "Tales of" that I played through this is the worst one. The first ToS is much better but thats just my opinion wink2.gif


Ha, you clearly haven't played Tales of Legendia.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Dec 4, 2008)

Still can't play it on my 3.2E wii with wiikey v1, 1.9s.
How do some guys in this topic get it running so easely?


----------



## kenshiro84 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> Still can't play it on my 3.2E wii with wiikey v1, 1.9s.
> How do some guys in this topic get it running so easely?


The game doesn't work directly from disk channel, you have to boot it trought Gecko OS with the standard composite cable.


PS: finshed it, great game, didn't even beat the first


----------



## vanill4 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorakun said:
			
		

> How should I know?
> Ask in the appropriate thread...
> 
> Looks like I *am* supremely screwed. Oh, cruel world...
> ...



There is a way to downgrade it. It worked for me, downgraded from 3.4J to 3.2J (now I have a 3.2 E, NTSC)
You have to google the process though because it's very complicated and I don't remember how to do it since it's been a while.
At least you know it's possible now.
Good Luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just got the game working on my wii and, I hope I will enjoy it! I've never played a Tales game before, hmm.
**P.S: The game freezes on me sometimes so... I recommend that you burn/write your dvd at its supported slowest speed.


----------



## Sorakun (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I already figured all the downgrading stuff out some time ago.
Took me two hours but it was definitely worth the time^^
Thanks, anyway.

Despite all the crticism I think it's a great game.
You just mustn't think of it as a real sequel to ToS, rather than a new game with a similiar story.


----------



## vanill4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ah lucky for you that you could play the game, because I can't play it somehow. The game freezes on me at different parts of the story and I have already got two different versions of Tales of Symphonia... 

sigh! I guess I'll have to wait til a more "stable" version comes out >_


----------



## Apollo2X (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok so what I understand from all this is, that it doesn't work with Firmware ver. 3.2E and 3.3E. Which version then does work?


----------



## Lloyd14 (Jan 29, 2009)

I got it working with 3.2E.

Before I burned it I ran it through brickblocker and then i runned it through Gecko/Gamma and it worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The game itself is not so good bur it isn't bad either.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 15, 2009)

STILL NO PAL VERSION MAN!!! :@


----------



## Satangel (Feb 15, 2009)

According to GameFaqs.com the EU date hasn't even been announced.


----------

